

Libc++ has quadratic std::sort - adamnemecek
http://llvm.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=20837

======
jjgreen
The referenced paper,
[http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/mdmspe.pdf](http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/mdmspe.pdf)
is well worth a read.

